# Washington, NC -Princess Aurora, F 4yr.,Emaciated



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

This is Princess Aurora. She was named this as she was dropped in the holding pen in Aurora as a stray. We think she is about 4 years old. As you can see she goes belly up and is very submissive. She ignored the other dogs barking at her when I walked her by them. If I had room here I'd have pulled her today. I can pull her to boarding if anyone has room. I think she has real potential.

She is at Beaufort County Animal Control which is a gassing shelter.
252-946-6412. Transport is available to the Northeast.


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVvJCmH1Ws8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9epeQapGjU


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Joanne - thanks so much for the pictures and video. She looks like a sweetie and is oblivious to all the racket in the background.

The very first rescue I was involved in was from this shelter, so I have a soft spot for these NC dogs. This is a very high kill shelter with a low adoption rate. *She is marked to go down on Tuesday if she doesn't get a rescue commitment. * The dogs are not given very much time at all. Anyone have room for this beauty?


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Sweet baby jeebus, those pics made me cry.
I wish I could take her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Is there someone local that can temp foster her?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Joanne, this girl makes me want to cry! If I can help her in any way let me know.


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

She is a sweetie for sure. I hope that I can pull her for someone. I will get her looked at by a vet and shots and into boarding if I can get another rescue to jump in and help. I can also help with transport.


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Unfortunately I don't have available fosters but local boarding place has helped me temp hold before.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*



> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaIs there someone local that can temp foster her?



BUMP


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Bump again for this lovely girl.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

I'd help with her in a heartbeat! She reminds me exactly of the way my girl did 10 years ago when I first got her, from the emaciated appearance to the submissive role.

If I can help in any way, please let me know. I am on vacation until next Saturday and would love some "doggie detail"


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

bump to the top.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*



> Originally Posted By: jandjpetrescueShe is a sweetie for sure. I hope that I can pull her for someone. I will get her looked at by a vet and shots and into boarding if I can get another rescue to jump in and help. I can also help with transport.


I am thinking of helping this girl, she reminds me alot of one of my girls I lost several years ago. IF she is HW negative and up to date on shots and worming I will help her, but need transport to Ohio. 
SHE BREAKS MY HEART :-(


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Most dogs in the south are HW + unless proven otherwise. I would not know HW status unless I pulled her.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*










Up you go beautiful.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14117273


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Vicki and Mark, 
Joanne has said that she could find boarding for this girl. Re heartworms
Joanne is right...heartworm positive is usually the norm down south but it is <u>[/u]not</u> as big an issue as folks feel. She would need to be fattened up before undergoing treatment
She is absolutely striking and there's a beautiful girl there.....
In checking location for Washington, it's NEAR the Virginia Line.
PLEASE someone step up- I could also coordinate/help with paid transport Vicki...I'm sure if you paid nominal charges, Joanne, coul dhave her hw tested...
Walton
...not able to foster right now due to family illness


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Joanne, along with myself and Last Hope are going to save this girl !!! She is too sweet not too


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

I've got a pilot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is close to Aliquippa and can fly the mission all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Way to go Joanne!!! And many thanks to you and Jim for constanting scouring that shelter and helping as many as you do. 

Thanks Vicki and Last Hope for giving this girl a new life! She had NO chance before...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

That's GREAT news!!!! Yipeee!!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Is she safe?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

YES she is SAFE!! 















Thank you to Joanne and Jim for pulling her and getting her vetted. She will be coming to me Saturday thanks to the Pilot!!! She is HW +, but we will get weight on her then have her treated and give her a loving life she deserves.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Vicki, Please post on her progress... She is really special


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Everyone who has met Dixie says she is a so very sweet. What a very fine save. She was nose to nose with another GSD at the vet today and did just fine. So thank you so much Vickie and Pat!


----------



## Thalia (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Yah! Way to go! Thank you! Hang in there Princess Aurora, you're in good hands now!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*



> Originally Posted By: Dania DVicki, Please post on her progress... She is really special


I will do that ))


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

hey vicki, that's great!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

I have Joanne's permission to post these photos. Princess Aurora - now known as Dixie - flew in style today! Thanks to so many - Joanne, Jim, Vicki, Pat, Last Hope and these two wonderful pilots - Dixie is now on her way to a new future. Great save everyone!!!









Prior to her flight...



















And all settled in for the flight to Ohio from North Carolina...










Nice ride!!!! She was catered to and accompanied by two wonderful pilots. They made this an amazingly easy transport to get this beauty to her destination.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

What a pretty girl - so glad she's safe.


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Dixie is here at my house for a week or so; Vicki had a boarder she had to take in *grin*. This girl is an absolute cupcake. She is beyond sweet. Vicki can tell you more later since she is our Last Hope "Board" person  We met Dixie along with a Last Hope Team member, Dave and his two Junior Last Hope team members....she has definitely been kid tested  Pilots and Paws give new meaning to Guardian Angels in the air!! Thank you everyone on this board for getting behind her. We will start fundraising for her HW treatment soon.

Pat Lukos


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

I'm so glad!!! I can't wait to see how she progresses now that she's with you. This dog is destined for greatness, at least that's the feeling I get looking at that gentle face. Great job!! This girl deserves the love and care she will finally recieve.


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Washington, NC Princess Aurora-Emaciated 4 yr old*

Dixie is doing wonderfully; has settled in very well and is getting fed many small meals a day....she is such a good girl and very quiet...a couple barks and that was it.

Someone had offered to help with her HW treatment and I lost the post...can that person email me [email protected]

Thank you; we can't start serious treatment until she gains some weight.

Pat Lukos


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I wanted everyone to see pics of DIXIE's rescue story. I made a web page for her!








This thread should have been moved to follow up, sorry for posting it here on urgent.
here is the link:


http://www.saravagsd.com/DIXIERESCUE.html
ENJOY!!


----------

